# Where to buy 48"x15"x20" tank?



## Tom (15 Nov 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking to replace my 4ft Malawi tank with something a little less scratched, and the dimensions I need are 48"L x 15"W x20"H. I can't seem to find anything this size - even a Clearseal, and that's my kinda budget!

Anyone got any ideas where to buy one? I'd rather not get a 2nd hand one. I want this size (or at least this footprint) because I have a solid mahogany stand and hood that goes with it, and it's a nice piece of wood. 

Tom


----------



## Themuleous (16 Nov 2010)

What about TGM or Aquarium Ltd? They can build a tank to any dimensions.

Sam


----------



## Tom (16 Nov 2010)

Their prices will be well out of range :/


----------



## Themuleous (16 Nov 2010)

Humm tricky one then, I guess. Sorry dont know what to suggest.  How about making one yourself?

Sam


----------



## Tom (16 Nov 2010)

I think I'm going to have to have a go at that glass scratch removal powder stuff. Need it in the next couple days as the Malawis are currently re-located to the kitchen, so can't build myself. I just though if there was a cheapy clearseal equivalent in that size I'd go for it. Cheers though.

Tom


----------



## Anonymous (16 Nov 2010)

Check out for an acrylic aquariums manufacturer.

Mike


----------



## Gfish (16 Nov 2010)

*Where to buy 48"x15"x20" tank?*

Hi
Can you tell us what your budget is? And I'd imagine acrylic will be more expensive than glass. 
And the stuff you mentioned for scratches, what is that?????? I'd like to have a go at removing some annoying scratches from my own tank.
Cheers
Gavin


----------



## johnny70 (16 Nov 2010)

What about this guy?

http://www.poseidons-palace.co.uk/Posei ... riums.html

Very reasonable prices.

John.


----------



## Themuleous (17 Nov 2010)

This any good for you, Tom?

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=13698

Sam


----------



## Tom (17 Nov 2010)

I'd need a 48" rather than 36" really, but width and height is good. I've re-set-up the tank now today anyways. Cheers though.


----------

